# Soft sound from AUX cable......



## rcatank (Sep 21, 2006)

So I recently just bought a new AUX Input cable for my BMW E39 and after a successful installation, I went to test the setup, and was sadly disappointed. The AUX cable, as everyone knows lets you plug mp3 players and such to the factory stereo. Well one thing I found out after plugging this device is no matter how turned up my mp3 player was, the sound coming from the speakers was very low. And just turning it up would give this hissing sound, so kinda pointless.

Any suggestions on how to resolve this problem? My own suggestion would be add a RCA pre-amp between the connector behind the stereo and my mp3 player. I know you get some things that I have seen on these forums to solve this but they aren't cheap. My budget is $25 max.

thx


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

rcatank said:


> So I recently just bought a new AUX Input cable for my BMW E39 and after a successful installation, I went to test the setup, and was sadly disappointed. The AUX cable, as everyone knows lets you plug mp3 players and such to the factory stereo. Well one thing I found out after plugging this device is no matter how turned up my mp3 player was, the sound coming from the speakers was very low. And just turning it up would give this hissing sound, so kinda pointless.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to resolve this problem? My own suggestion would be add a RCA pre-amp between the connector behind the stereo and my mp3 player. I know you get some things that I have seen on these forums to solve this but they aren't cheap. My budget is $25 max.
> 
> thx


Did you adjust the audio level/bass/treble levels of the aux adapter? When in the AUX mode, press the AUDIO button on center console controls to access these functions. A combination of the volume knob, the aux audio level (mine is set at 5) and the MP3 player's volume control should give you the desire results.

Hope this helps......JL


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Also, what type of MP3 player are you using?


----------



## rcatank (Sep 21, 2006)

I havnt tried the AUDIO setting yet, but its a Zen Ultra 30GB.

Btw, I am cheap so I will post how I did things later. thx


----------

